# Aruba Surf Club which Building??



## DaBearsFan (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, My wife and I are going to the Surf Club later this month. I just received an email asking if we had a building preference and the names of the building (Lighthouse, Compass, and Spyglass). Can someone tell me which building is which? Or point me to a property map? Any opinions on which building is best will be welcomed as well!   

Thank you advance! 

Mark


----------



## m61376 (Oct 2, 2012)

The Lighthouse building is perpendicular to and closest to the beach, the Compass building is behind it (and has the lobby), and the Spyglass building is an L shaped building with villas on only the poolside. One section is perpendicular to the Compass building and parallel to the beach, although set back in the back of the property, with the other side perpendicular to it and across from the Compass building.

The Lighthouse building has OF villas in the front and OS on either side (with the first few floors being GV. The Compass building has OV villas except for the first few floors. The part of the Spyglass building which run parallel to the beach is OV (except the first few floors) and the other side is GV (although you can get some great ocean views from higher floor end units there, even though they may be designated GV).

Check your reservation number to see what type of unit you were assigned.If OS you'll be in the Compass building- request poolside, high floor (in that order, since as an exchanger you are more likely to get a lower floor anyway so being poolside will be a much nicer view). If assigned an OV, many of the units in the Spyglass building have fabulous views. If assigned a GV, ask for an end unit, higher floor in the Spyglass building.


----------



## fillde (Oct 2, 2012)

DaBearsFan said:


> Hi, My wife and I are going to the Surf Club later this month. I just received an email asking if we had a building preference and the names of the building (Lighthouse, Compass, and Spyglass). Can someone tell me which building is which? Or point me to a property map? Any opinions on which building is best will be welcomed as well!
> 
> Thank you advance!
> 
> Mark



When we were in Aruba last month, we spoke a front desk employee. She stated the Spyglass building was the best.


----------



## wvacations (Oct 2, 2012)

We just returned from the surf club 2 weeks ago and had the 
 Spyglass building on the 10th floor facing the pool and ocean. The view was spectacular. It is a good walk to the beach but we loved the view.


----------



## enma (Oct 2, 2012)

I personally prefer Spyglass building even though some people do not like it because it is the farthest building from the beach. I find parking very easy unlike Compass building (we owe OV) and an easy walk to restaurants down the street. However it doesn't really matter what building you end up in, you'll have a great time regardless.


----------



## DaBearsFan (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you Folks for all the help!!


----------



## sun&fun (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's a site map in case it helps

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/ab/ab_sitemap.pdf


----------

